# Colorado Structure Factory Kit Bash



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Just completed the last of the 3 Colorado Structure kit bash buildings that I wanted to complete this winter. I just need to wait for the white stuff to go away so I can get them in place. 

This one will be the Beckwith Manufacturing Company. They make the well know widgets. 




























The previous 2 projects:





































Regards, 

Mark

President and Chief Engineer MM&Ghttp://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you make these links active? Right now they sort of lead you nowhere. I am very interested in what you have done. Our club has just purchased quite a few of these kits and are interested in others projects. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Dennis,
Be happy to, but explain how? I used the Insert Hyperlink option, which I assumed would have done that. Worse case, you can cut the link out and paste into the address box on IE. 

Mark


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mgilger on 25 Jan 2011 01:36 PM 
Dennis,
Be happy to, but explain how? I used the Insert Hyperlink option, which I assumed would have done that. Worse case, you can cut the link out and paste into the address box on IE. 

Mark
Mark you'll find a video explaining how to use the HTML editor for inserting image into your replies as a 1st Class member, by navigating to the FAQs

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >>

or click the following direct link...

Q2. As a 1st Class Member; How do I 'Include Pictures' in my posted replies?[/b]


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a great bash........I love his buildings.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice! It makes a great looking industrial scene. I specially like the frontside of Valley Construction. 
Looking forward to outdoor picture (when the white stuff is gone).


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work - and agriculturally sound. The similarity of the buildings and construction methods are very appropropriate for an industrial area developed by one company. 

Are you in Colorado?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark wait till phil see that he will want one. Great looking building.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Pete,
No I'm located in Northern Ohio. I love the way the buildings came out, but do have concerns about the base that I used. I used Cement Board, which I have never used before. I hope it stands up for as long as I suspect the buildings will. 


The Valley Construction building idea came from a similar one that can be found on Colorado's user page at: www.coloradomodel.com/custgallery.htm


Mark


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

"Agriculturally"? . I meant to say "architecturaly." Doh! 

Robert


----------

